# random question just popped in my head



## talljosh003 (May 18, 2008)

when/what was your first scorp and how old were you? I'm curious to know when people got started in the hobby.


----------



## mkieff (May 18, 2008)

37 years old.


----------



## crpy (May 18, 2008)

I was 15 yrs, it was an C. gracillis


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (May 18, 2008)

I was 14 years old, and my first scorpion was Scorpio maurus fuscus.
after it - Leiurus quinquestriatus.


----------



## talljosh003 (May 18, 2008)

~Androctonus~ said:


> I was 14 years old, and my first scorpion was Scorpio maurus fuscus.
> after it - Leiurus quinquestriatus.


jumped right in to the exciting ones!

i was 15 it was a p. imp. i have yet to experience a new specie and its been 3 years  
ha i guess i'm just waiting for the magical one to come by and sweep  me off my feet


----------



## dovii88 (May 18, 2008)

bark scorpion..was my first..got it today at noon..lol


----------



## lostriverdoc (May 18, 2008)

v. Spinigeris. Found it @ the bottom of our pool while cleaning one morning 2 years ago. Thought it was dead and brought it into the house to show the wife and kids. It turned out to be very much alive. Still going strong after 2 years. Have added quite a few more species since then.


----------



## tabor (May 19, 2008)

12, emperor bought at a crappy local pet store. he only made it about 5 months, i dont think he ever ate, but thats what got me into the online part of the hobby and got me ordering T's and stuff, back then selection for scorps was really really small. You could have a collection mostly of T's then 2 or 3 species at most of scorpions. 

The hobby has it made today, with such a wide range of awesome species to choose from :clap:


----------



## MooSmoo (May 19, 2008)

20, got an emp, and my fiance bought me heterometrus spinifer


----------



## ManicDan (May 19, 2008)

20 P. Imperator... because of the freedom of having my own appt in a state far far away from my parents... but atleast they get to see the pets when I visit! hehe!


----------



## Alakdan (May 19, 2008)

29, H. longimanus, quickly followed by M. martensii and I. maculatus.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 19, 2008)

P.Imperator @ 20 y/o


----------



## jpet (May 19, 2008)

28, az bark scorp I found in the kitchen sink.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 19, 2008)

I'm 25, and getting my first scorps in less than 2 weeks. 2 baby h. judaicus


----------



## Galapoheros (May 19, 2008)

I messed around with the local C. vittatus when I was a kid.  I think I bought my first scorp when I was 17, ..1980(?).  I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that thing in a pet store!  They were around $30 back then.  Parents were and still are bugaphobes but they let me keep the emp.  I've gone in and out of it since then and still keep some scorps but I never went nuts with it like some of you other dudes.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 19, 2008)

Depends. I got my first scorp at 4 that I kept in a jar and fed roaches...she even had babies but I left them with my grandma in mexico. At 13 I got my first P.imp. And at about 17 I got really serious about the hobby. 
-Eddy


----------



## josh_r (May 19, 2008)

i got my first scorps at 5 or 6 years of age. they were a couple uroctonus mordax that my dad had found in the oakland hills and brought back for me. i had my first tarantula at the age of 9 also brought back from the oakland hills by my dad. i had my first calisoga longitarsus at the age of 7 that i caught with my dad in teh oakland hills. i had my first pet black widow at the age of 5or so that i actually caught, carried home and let go under the shingles of the house and the parents let me keep it there. i would catch bees every day and feed her. i was hooked on spiders from a very young age.

-josh


----------



## Galapoheros (May 19, 2008)

Wow my parents would never let me keep that kind of stuff when I was that old.  I remember bringing home a C. vittatus when I was about 8 years old with babies on it's back.  My dad turned on the hot water, filled up a glass and dropped the scorp in.  I'm 44 now and when I take a look at what he did, ..well seems to be some issues there:? .


----------



## ManicDan (May 19, 2008)

Years of therapy right there... *comfort*


----------



## lychas (May 20, 2008)

I got a pair of Liocheles sp when i was about 12. 19 now and keep about 15 or so species


----------



## electrophyste (May 20, 2008)

23, P.imp about 6 months ago followed by a p. cavamus, H. spinifer and so forth


----------



## enjoier14 (May 20, 2008)

I was 19 (still am) and one of my buddies from work gave me a Pandinus imperator that was used in his college invertebrate biology class.  I just recently added 1 Babycurus jacksoni and 3 Vaejovis spinigerus to the collection and plan on making my collection much larger.


----------



## SterlingAce (May 21, 2008)

I was 15 and got a flat rock from a friend.Little thing is still going strong


----------



## mushiking (Sep 22, 2008)

I got a heterometrus longimanus when I was 12. I got her on aug. 13,2008 as a b-day gift.My b-day is aug.27


----------



## Strix (Sep 22, 2008)

23 and it was an P. imperator.... 2nd was a few weeks ago 24 and a H. paucidens  and now I have a B. jacksoni on the way


----------



## calum (Sep 22, 2008)

11. pandinus imperator. I dodn't know at the time, but she was preggo!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Sep 22, 2008)

From 5 years old, I have owned a load of snakes and lizards. Was always interested in scorps. Finally, at 43 I caught my first. Hadrurus arizonensis. It was the largest I have seen.

David


----------



## jfernandez (Sep 22, 2008)

25, 2 P. Imperator.


----------



## BearGrylls4life (Sep 22, 2008)

14, emp. the little gut is still goin too.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 22, 2008)

I was born in AZ so pretty much ever since I could walk I've been interested in arachnids. I was never allowed to keep any (unless I snuck them in, which was all the time) so when I moved out on my own when I turned eighteen.... It's been none stop ever since. My first scorp was a captive born B. Jacksoni.


----------



## Xaranx (Sep 22, 2008)

Very first was h. petersii babies, then a couple hottentotta species, then some r. junceus and it just snowballed from there.


----------



## bjaeger (Sep 22, 2008)

P.imp @ 19. Followed by some B. jacksoni, Bothriurus sp., and also a couple of T's and a few misc. inverts


----------



## Vidaro (Sep 23, 2008)

15 found an M.Cyprius lasted for about 1-2weeks after that i got really interested in scorps and T's.


----------



## dairy (Sep 23, 2008)

25, 3 P.Imp (one was gravid ) Big Momma kicked the bucket, but her scorplings are coming up on 4I...thinking about a P.Troglodyte next, but I'd settle for anything with 8 legs, 2 claws and a tail.


----------



## drewd1987 (Sep 24, 2008)

I think I was 13 when I got my first emperor, 21 now on my 3rd emperor and going to pick up a B. Jacksoni sometime this week.


----------



## KiruSama (Sep 24, 2008)

I got my First scorpion when I was 13, (I'm almost 15) It was a Emperor Scorpion. Bought as a full grown adult at a local petstore. Still Have her, but she seems to be getting really old....


----------



## Andrew273 (Sep 24, 2008)

I was 17 and it was a P cavimanus. I still have him.


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 24, 2008)

17  it was an emp
got two of em but my cat set em free
now they live in my house
and i know this cuz every once in a while ill hear my cat hiss at something
and run away
but i never can find them


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 24, 2008)

8 With a dozen or so Centruoides vittatus which were all over the place in my part of Texas.
Rev


----------



## Vidaro (Sep 24, 2008)

my cat is 18 years old and does the same but i noticed she is hissing at the wall (perhaps she started loosing it) so u never know she might have eaten them




clam1991 said:


> 17  it was an emp
> got two of em but my cat set em free
> now they live in my house
> and i know this cuz every once in a while ill hear my cat hiss at something
> ...


----------



## marvs08 (Sep 25, 2008)

21, H. Longimanus...


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I dont own any scorpions but i would love to have many but my parents blow it away big time. Mom can I get a scorpion her answer: In your dreams. When I move out im going to have alot of creatures of night. Well when i started this bug hobbie I was 6 when I started the hobby I handled anything at that age I handled a rose hair tarantula and a emporer scorpion. That moment of my life made me happy. I give my big brother alot of thx because he started me off with my ant colony then it moved on from that breeding carbid beetles, diving beetles, frogs, everything.  Ty big brother for everything!


----------



## toolrick (Oct 2, 2008)

I was 6 years old and started with a C. Glacilis found in my house. My father took it for me and cut his stingger so it would not do anything to me. It lasted for about 4 months with me until it died. The next one I had was when I was 13 and I found it in my house close to my pool. My sister almost steped it, so I took good care of it and then release him. This time I had it with stinger and everything but I was very careful. Same specie though. 
The next one I had was the same specie, a C. Glacilis found in my house, in the tv room. I wanted to have him more than jsut about a month or 2, so I was talking good care of him, but I had many stones in the terrarium, so once he got in a hide, and when my made was cleaning the room, she moved the cage and the stone where the scorp was hiding crashed the poor thing. I was so mad that day, but what could I do?
Now I have 3 Chactas species which I had never seen before, also wild cought. This time I have had them for 5 months, and they are awesome looking and nice pets. I like a lot those animals. That is the whole story.

Ricardo


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 2, 2008)

I was either 4 or 5 when i got a p. imp from a petland in long island NY


----------



## johnharper (Oct 3, 2008)

I was around 12 I got my first scorpion an emperor. I got her from the local pet store . 

John


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 18, 2009)

10, emperor. 


so many mistakes.....

he dried out lol

now 19, with the scorps in my sig, looking to get U Mordax or a desert hairy!


----------



## jellybean (Dec 18, 2009)

last yr when i was 24 and my boyf was 22, i got him two emps for xmas


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe 12 or 13 and it was an emp


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I was 19 when I first started keeping _scorpions_  .  It was a very docile P. cavimanus that came in as an imp from Petco.  P. jasonius is the one who helped me get started.


----------



## Selket (Dec 19, 2009)

Deciding randomly on my 21st birthday that a scorpion would be a cool pet. I went to the local pet store, and bought a p. imperator. A few months later got some b jacskonis, a few months later got a few more species, then I got some tarantulas. My collection has grown quite a bit in under a year. And I am still looking at getting some more.


----------



## Regali$ (Dec 20, 2009)

androctonus bicolor @ 20 years old


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Dec 20, 2009)

well I used to catch and release H.arizonenses & other locals when i was seven with my dad, but never decided to keep them for more then a few minutes untill this year. 

my first was an H. arizonensis & now im 17.


----------



## Sarcastro (Dec 20, 2009)

I was 7 H.arizonensis it was a WC specimen brought home by my dad on my birthday. it was in his boot one day while he was in the southwest. it was actually my first invert that i kept as a pet.fell in love with inverts and started collecting them, I've been doing it for the last 20 years going on 21.


----------



## raginhart (Jan 8, 2010)

20, my friend gave me 4 3i h.longi followed by h.hottentotta after 3 months and followed by my now fave p.imperator..


----------



## Terry D (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmmm.......lemmee see. Ok, it was a stripe-backed, C. vittatus wild-caught near Spearsville, La when I was 11 or 12........then transported (without mom and dad knowing, of course) back to Bossier City in the car. Terry


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Jan 8, 2010)

*..*

I was 14 and it was an adult female emperor scorpion and still collecting them 
Tim


----------



## AndrewLosier (Jan 9, 2010)

I was 10 and i got a P.cavimanus, he was my buddy for a good 8 years, he passed in peace so i was not sad! I also had many species and i'm 21 now


----------



## Aztek (Jan 9, 2010)

Born into it.
Gotta understand the legend/myth of where my family is from.


But if you mean first official bought scorpion then a P.imp at around age 16.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 9, 2010)

I've always wanted one as a kid, but couldn't afford it and such.  Got my first Heterometrus petersii at age 19.  Collection grew as I was able to pay and house them in my apartment.  Quickly got a second one, then 2 P. cavimanus, then 2 H. arizonensis haha.


----------

